# Making a strain of mice



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's awesome, he really is the spitting image of the 2007 mouse! It is an excellent example of a top quality strain. Your mice are always so easy to spot as Loganberry mice. Apart from the fact that they ooze quality, they all have that wonderful Loganberry head :love1


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

wonderful! such butch mice!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta Sarah! Yeah, I don't actually know how that happens but I guess I don't outcross to unrelated strains of mice often, and I select a face I like the look of. My Bull Terrier has a face like this too, so whether I'm putting a Bully face onto the mice or picked a Bully because it looked like my mice, I do not know..!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It's interesting that a line of mice can be identified as coming from a specific breeder. It shows very precise selection criteria, and also how some level of personal preference can come into play, at the same time as the mice still conforming to standards. They're lovely boofy boys!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

When I'm judging mice at shows I can sometimes spot mice from specific breeders or strains because of the common look mice bred by particular people have - it's that strong.

Same thing happens to humans as well, but over hundreds of years in isolated communities. And of course, dog breeders - someone that knows what they're looking at can pick out which dogs come from which breeder - I was walking my dog down the road the other day and a car pulled up, we started talking, and the driver (another Bull Terrier exhibitor I hadn't met before, although I knew one of her dogs) guessed the stud of my dog by looking at his topline and walk (his dad is a famous Bully with great movement from an old, distinctive line of dogs). Mad!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very pretty mice!



Loganberry said:


> When I'm judging mice at shows I can sometimes spot mice from specific breeders or strains because of the common look mice bred by particular people have - it's that strong.


I notice the same thing when I'm judging. At a show I judged a lot of folks submitted tricolors, and I could tell whose was whose by looking at them.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

As long as you dont start Looking like your Mice or a Bully.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> As long as you dont start Looking like your Mice or a Bully.


I don't know... sometimes I quite fancy myself as being a typy, racy show mouse - definitely a satin champagne... in my dreams! The sad reality is more along the lines of pet type brindle. :lol: My ears are definitely not up to scratch, my coat is a bit on the sparse side, and in judging I'd probably be disqualified for not being tractable enough. 

There are pictures on the internet of people who look scarily like their pets, though... :shock:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Just fabulous mice 
And yes, a striking resemblance between the two!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The ivory is brother of the two satins I gave you, Naomi!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> When I'm judging mice at shows I can sometimes spot mice from specific breeders or strains because of the common look mice bred by particular people have - it's that strong.
> 
> Same thing happens to humans as well, but over hundreds of years in isolated communities. And of course, dog breeders - someone that knows what they're looking at can pick out which dogs come from which breeder - I was walking my dog down the road the other day and a car pulled up, we started talking, and the driver (another Bull Terrier exhibitor I hadn't met before, although I knew one of her dogs) guessed the stud of my dog by looking at his topline and walk (his dad is a famous Bully with great movement from an old, distinctive line of dogs). Mad!


Same thing happened to a Pomeranian we had too. He was a black and tan, which at that time (20 years ago) was rare in our area. One of my teachers saw him, and recognized him as one of the litter her friend bred. He stood like a showdog and everything. Funny thing was, we got him from the pound! My teacher didn't say anything to the breeder or the owner who lost the dog, since they were careless enough to let him end up in a kill shelter in a badly matted state, and he lived a healthy 15 years with us.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Just given the ivory buck his first does - hopefully in a few weeks I'll have some more like him


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I have fun at crufts every year comparing dogs to their owners, hehe! I have a few amusing pictures!

As for the mice, being a huge bully fan and owner myself i think they're totally stunning!


----------

